# and the Emmy goes to...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know this is so uncool and I am supposed to say "it doesn't really mean anything." But the work I do was just nominated for a national Emmy award. The show I promote gets recognized all the time...and these statues line our walls at work. But this is the first year they have had an On-Air Promotion Category--- and my editor and I were nominated for a 2 minute trailer promoting the series as a whole. The truth is it really doesn't mean that much, we get awards in promo specific events all the time... but it is nice to be recognized by the National Academy of Arts and Sciences. 

sorry. had to tell someone.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, I for one am quite impressed and PROUD of you! congrats!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

SO COOL!!! Congrats to you! 

(I'd tell too!)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, Missy, I knew you were awesome, but to get National recognition for it should be the ultimate objective proof for you! We're proud of you :grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, that's great! Congrats! :whoo:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations....that's awesome!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW!!! Even if you do get awards on a regular basis (which is pretty cool by itself), an Emmy IS SOMETHING and you should be proud!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats Missy!! what show is it??

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, that is great news. You should have 'shouted' it in all capital letters! You are proof that hard work...and brains...pay off. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

How cool :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Missy! That is an awesome achievement! You should be very proud! :clap2:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is so cool Missy!!! And something you def. should share!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats, any award or recognition is awesome!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way cool, Missy! :clap2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Missy!

It must be very satisfying to receive recognition for your hard work!

:hug:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm so glad you shared that news with us!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Neat! Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Very impressive!! Congratulations!!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

And since you're nominated you HAVE to get a new dress and new shoes! A matching bag would be good too!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

that is really an honor to be proud of..congrats...way to go...YIPPEE!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

That's wonderful, Missy! We're so proud of you! An Emmy nomination...WOW!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- that is great! If you win, we want to see the Neezer's pic with the award!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Congratulations Missy! If you make an acceptance speech, just make sure you thank all the Havs that have supported you throughout the years lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Missy, congratulations!!! You say it doesn't really matter, but it comes to being recognized and acknowledged. It DOES matter to everyone when someone says 'you done good'. I'm very happy for you, so please celebrate!! :whoo: 

O.k...... now I need more details. For what exactly were you a winner? What trailer, what show, what promo??? :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha, you guys are so much better than any 12 step confidence program.

Details: I work for the PBS documentary series FRONTLINE. from October- June we pretty much air an hour on a different topic every week. As I friend of mine once said "the best television show that no one watches."

The project was to promote last falls season. lots of war and security issues as well as some quirky films in a 2-3 minute clip. The problem, none of the film producers had shot anything yet.

I wish there was a way to post video right on here-- other than youtube as we don't have the rights to the music anymore. We used the song SNOW by the red hot chili peppers and wove some soundbites and video (from past shows and few interviews shot just for us) and graphics into a really cool piece. I work with an editor as partners in crime.

Anyway, it felt good to be notified today. I had a moment a few weeks ago that I was certain I was going to be laid off. I had no reason to think that, just the economy getting to me but this helps with job security.

Here is the shows website: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/

Check it out, It is pretty heavy with content. they even post many of the full interviews of the people they interview. And there is a lot to read. Also, 
you can watch many of the full programs on-line with streamed video.

Thanks for cheering for me.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Missy - there is nothing cooler than an emmy nomination! I hope you get one of those statues. Plus, they look like a great weapon if anyone should break into your house.

Congrats!!!!!!

And I watch Frontline all the time. Of course, liberal elite that I am. ;-)


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

BTW - I think this week's episode on the candidates was very well done. I was hoping that everyone who might vote would watch it so they would have a clear understanding of both men.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

WoW! I think that is very cool! Congrats, Missy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha. of course I have nothing to do with the content of the show...but we know we get it right when we are slammed for being biased equally from BOTH sides as was the case with THE CHOICE on both candidates.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Missy said:


> ha ha ha. of course I have nothing to do with the content of the show...but we know we get it right when we are slammed for being biased equally from BOTH sides as was the case with THE CHOICE on both candidates.


EXACTLY! I was wondering if the show got flack from either side. Glad to know it was from both!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats Missy. Do you work for WGBH?


----------



## NewHavMom (Mar 20, 2008)

How awesome, congratulations on such an honor!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats, Missy! What is the name of the series?


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I had another blonde moment - Sorry!! For some reason, I thought I was really on top of things when I responded so "quickly" - well, quickly enough to be on the first page of a thread. DUHHHHH!!!!!! I didn't see there were 4 pages and my answer was on the 3rd. Excuse my blondness!! But never expect me to improve - won't happen because I've been trying for years! :brick:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Missy!!! Congrats! I almost missed this thread....so glad I didn't you go girl.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all: Off to NYC today for the ceremony awards tomorrow. Send me out all that positive Forum Karma so that I can win. (I know winning isn't everything, but it sure would be cool...other than having to go up and make a speech...YIKES...I want to thank Jasper and Cash, my DH and the dear members of the Havanese forum...) 

We're (DH and ME) going to go out to dinner tonight and celebrate our birthdays early in NYC...(still don't have a resturant...Lina, thoughts?) and then the awards are tomorrow at noon. Wish me luck.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We only have good positive thoughts for you from Ga. This is such a great honor and I hope you and DH enjoy every minute. "Good luck".


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Missy,

Totally cool and I hope you win! Enjoy NYC and have a blast. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.:first:first::cheer2:

Marie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good Luck, Missy !!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck Missy! Have a great time and don't forget your camera!hoto:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck Missy! Have a great time.
PS----camera packed????


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Missy that is major cool news and I can't think of someone who is more deserving than you. Congratulations.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Just saw this -- Frontline's one of my favoritest shows! Sending good luck vibes.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- sending good thoughts your way!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy! How exciting! Good luck!!! 

As far as restaurants go, can you narrow it down for me by telling me your price range and what kind of food you like? New York has SO many options, it's hard to give you a recommendation without some more specifics.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Missy-Have fun!!! We'll pray that you win, what an honor, I hope you love every minute of it!

We LOVE Nobu Nextdoor, it's more casual than the regular one and no reservations are necessary. Great sushi and martinis. I'm sure Lina's a better source than me though.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Break a leg Missy!!! We are so proud of you!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, Missy! What an honor! I *love* PBS and Frontline. We are all so proud of you! I'll be sending "good luck" thoughts your way, but whatever the outcome, you're a winner! :clap2:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Good Luck Missy and HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow! This is really a wonderful award and I'm glad you shared it with us! 

Wishing you the best of luck!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Missy!!!
We are sending postive thoughts your way.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Missy - ALL the best tomorrow - GO GET UM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Good luck Missy. We're thinking about you. Hope you had a wonderful dinner last night.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Good luck today, Missy!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm praying you don't get to nervous today WHEN you have to make a speech!!!! Positive thoughts all the way!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Good thoughts for a big win!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

This is so exciting! Hope we get to see the acceptance speech on Youtube!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*I WON!*

Your positive vibes worked. I actually am the proud recipient of a national Emmy. I am told I did well on my speech and mentioned everyone I was supposed to-- although I don't remember it. But apparently I even made a joke that went over well. I was handed the first ever National Emmy to ever be awarded for promotion!!! I was there with Dan Rather, Bob Simon and Chritiane Amanmpour.

We had a great time in NY, a very fast trip, but went to a great italian place in the east village called Il Buco. Very cool. intimate place with great food.

The boys seemed to do well with our pet sitter staying the night. But between this and Thanksgiving I think they are feeling their little lives have been turned upside down...

I will post a picture later of the boys with the Statue.

Thanks again for all your well wishes and letting me crow a bit


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats...you deserve this








Pat yourself on the back. I hope it's recorded so you will know what you said. 

I knew you could do it....:whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo::clap2::first: That is *WONDERFUL* Missy! :first::clap2::whoo:

What a marvelous accomplishment! Congrats Girl!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Missy!!!!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

View attachment 17396


WOW! We know someone FAMOUS!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy- that is cool  You will have to give us details!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Congratulations Missy. Awesome.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*Way to Go!*

Hearty Congratulations Missy.
Outstanding!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh how wonderful for you! Congratulations!!! You should be so proud of yourself and the work you do!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woohoo!!! I can't even imagine!

Congratulations!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

And the crowd goes wild!!!

:whoo:Missy! :whoo:Missy! :whoo:Missy! :whoo:

Congratulations, my friend! :first::hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy, that is AMAZING! I am so happy for you! :whoo:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

That is an amazing accomplishment! (Did you remember the boys in your speech? :biggrin1


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats Big Time! That is the coolest. I can say that I know (well, sort of) an Emmy winner. I think we are all the winners on that count. Most excellent.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

yea!!!! so proud of you


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

SWEEEEEET!!! Yay!!! Missy!!! The boys are so proud of their mommy. You rock girlfriend.:rockon:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo::whoo:Congratulations!!!!!!! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS MISSY!!! THAT IS SO AWESOME! WHOO HOO!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:whoo:* CONGRATULATIONS MISSY!!!!* :first:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations Missy!!! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Missy!!!! I am so thrilled for you and cant wait to see a picture of the boys with your Emmy


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!eace:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:first::rockon: Missy, you totally rock!! What awesome news!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MISSY


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup my boys were very proud of alphaette. thank you so much for sharing in my joy. This was pretty cool.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

What a great picture. Congratulations again Missy.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

That needs a frame and a cool place to hang...
Congrats again!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:clap2::clap2::clap2: Love the picture!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photo and great news!
Congratulations!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ooooh pretty!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Missy! Very exciting news!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is super cool Missy! Love the photo! What a shiny Emmy!!!! Now you just need to teach the boys how to dust it!:biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

She's already offered to trade it for a puppy!! Missy's MHS must be really flaring up since she's only had the Emmy for a couple of days.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! A celebrity in our midst!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow congratulations Missy! What a huge accomplishment. :first:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh WOW! That's AWESOME Missy! :whoo:
Congratulations on your Emmy and the picture with Jasper and Cash definately needs a frame and a place of honor on the wall :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*A very special CONGRATULATIONS to you Missy. You rock lady. Frame the picture of the boys with your Emmy it is adorable. :drum: :cheer2: *


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations, Missy, that is just awesome!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy, I just showed Brad the picture. He said to tell you Congratulations, he loves watching frontline.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this thread!

Missy, heartiest congratulaitons! :clap2::clap2::clap2:

That's a lovely picture.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought some of you might like to see the trailer that won. it looks pretty crappy on youtube and feels a bit dated. But it aired almost a year ago....


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The trailer was wonderful. Great work...keep it up.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I loved the trailer Missy, I can see why it won!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy, Ralph said congrats!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great work Missy, again...CONGRATS!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, Missy, I can see why your trailer won the emmy, it's awesome! Congratulations! You deserve it!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I couldn't watch the youtube piece earlier b/c I was at work, and "the man" blocked youtube from the peons, but I saw when I got home, and WOW! I'm so not surprised that you won...it was awesome!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Missy..Your trailer is AWESOME! You are truely gifted!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Excellant work, Missy....and congrats on winning. That is so exciting!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting the trailer. It really is a great piece. It don't think it really is dated besides knowing who we chose.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wonderful trailer, Missy! You *so* deserved your Emmy. :clap2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: GREAT JOB MISSY! :clap2:
Loved the trailer! Congrats girl!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

WOW MISSY!! I don't know how I missed this thread, but a hugh CONGRATS TO YOU!!!
I love the picture of Cash and Jasper and the emmy award


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Missy!!!
Wow!!!! I'm so happy and proud, but not one bit surprised! I have no idea how I missed this thread (like so many other threads!) but please let me congratulate you on your most impressive Emmy win!

What an experience and recognition of your work!

Did you have the opportunity to meet Christian Ammanpour? She's my favorite reporter I think.

Thanks for sharing that with us, the picture is fabulous too!

Beverly


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WOW! Congratulations Missy!!! That's absolutely wonderful and well deserved.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

*HOW IN THE WORLD DID I MISS THIS THREAD??????????????? 
CONGRATULATIONS MISSY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*HOW AWESOME IS AN EMMY?????????????????????*


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love your new Avatar Dawna!!! thanks for the congrats all. it is truly awesome..but that and 4 buck will still get me a cup od coffee...LOL.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Missy, it only took me a couple of years to change it. :biggrin1:
It just occurred to me that Emmy would be the most excellent TREE TOPPER. 
Just kidding......but wouldn't it??????? Maybe you could get a copy made and pop it right up there. If I won an Emmy, I would have it on my tree, use it as a hood ornament, wear it as a necklace.......It's just SO COOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

